# Family problem for immigrants



## Vina (Mar 24, 2011)

As an immigrant, do you find it hard to understand your children who were born or grow up here in Aus? Are you having any cultural conflict or communication problem with your children? 
Let's share your experience or worries.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am someone who grew up in Poland but moved to Australia at the age of 25 when my adult, independent life started. And until now I find it hard to communicate with some of my family members or other Poles. To them I often see like spoiled by being rich.


----------

